# Beauty Train Further Education Colleges in Gibraltar



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dear All

Does anyone know of any Further Education Colleges in Gibraltar, part time, evening courses - I've tried to research this and can't find anything. I emailed a college in Gibraltar and they couldn't help. I suspect these types of courses are available in Spain, perhaps 

Thanks for any replies.

coco


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Coco77 said:


> Dear All
> 
> Does anyone know of any Further Education Colleges in Gibraltar, part time, evening courses - I've tried to research this and can't find anything. I emailed a college in Gibraltar and they couldn't help. I suspect these types of courses are available in Spain, perhaps
> 
> ...


do you mean to train as a beautician?

tons I would imagine in Spain - I googled _formación de esteticista _ & there were lots of links


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi there

Yes I mean train as a beautician. Thank you for your quick reply. Are there any training places in Gibraltar or very close by?

Regards
coco


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is only one further education college in Gibraltar, and unfortunately they don't appear to offer the sort of thing you want.

Gibraltar college: Welcome to the Frontpage


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thought so, did research but nothing came up. 

Hopefully when I'm there next will visit a few salons and make some enquiries.

Thank you.

coco


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Coco77 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Yes I mean train as a beautician. Thank you for your quick reply. Are there any training places in Gibraltar or very close by?
> 
> ...


quite probably - try putting a town + formación de esteticista into google

I don't think we have any regular posters here who can give you a personal recommendation, unfortunately


----------



## Coco77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok, it's not the end of the world as will be doing part time training in London. I will see what's available in Spain.

Thank you.

coco


----------

